# ¿Hugo Chávez?



## srsh

Me llama la atención este tema, ya que he notado que la opinión internacional en general es de desacuerdo ante la manera de actuar de Hugo Chavez, presidente de Venezuela (su política, la manera en que se dirige a otras personas, sus contradicciones, etc), y realmente me gustaría saber qué opinan de él la misma gente de Venezuela, es decir, ¿están contentos con él?

He notado cómo hay gente, por ejemplo de Estados Unidos que está en total desacuerdo con el gobierno de Bush e incluso se manifiestan en su contra, ¿Lo mismo sucede en Venezuela en contra de Hugo Chavez?

Gracias!


----------



## Tay

Sí, si sucede.  Acá hay muchas personas en desacuerdo con la política de Hugo Chávez (me encuentro entre ellas), pero también hay muchos que todavía lo apoyan.  Chávez tiene un discurso populista muy fuerte, el lenguaje que usa no se puede considerar correcto, pero al individuo común le encanta, lo hace sentirse más cercano a él.  Y lamentablemente el señor Chávez se quedó en puro discursos y habladurías porque acá no ha resuelto nada, la situación económica del venezolano cada vez empeora más y los planes o "misiones" del gobierno sólo representan una fuga de dinero que ya el presidente debería estar lamentando.  En cuanto a lo de las manifestaciones contra el presidente, ha habido muchas (y espero continuen), pero la preocupación de Chávez no se concentra en mantener al pueblo contento sino en mantenerse a sí mismo en el poder y para lograr su cometido se apropió del organismo electoral de la nación para que no exista ningún tipo de inconvenientes.  Puede que sea electo para un segundo mandato, él ya se ha asegurado de ello pues la constitución fue modificada para permitir la reelección, pero el comandante insiste en que el gobernará hasta el 2021, violando así cualquier ápice de constitucionalidad que su gobierno pueda tener.  Esto es sólo un abreboca, mi opinión completa requeriría un ensayo de por lo menos 20 páginas.


----------



## Maria Juanita

Hola.

Ciertamente no soy venezolana, pero tengo familia allá así que el tema me interesó un poco, sobre todo ya que la figura del señor Hugo Chavez Frías se ha convertido en un mito urbano y viene a ser parte de lo que se conoce como el resurgimiento de un socialismo con tintes populistas, representado también por el brasilero Lula da Silva y por la misma línea pero menor, el alcalde bogotano Lucho Garzón. Siempre me ha llamado la atención el caracter caricaturesco de estas figuras y para mí resulta un espectáculo oír hablar a este señor (chavez) puesto que sus discursos están plagados de alusiones obsesivas al peronismo y al libertador. Para la gente que vive en la miseria Don Hugo es eso: una especie de libertador. Pero hay una cosa que admiro mucho en el y es su quijotesca empresa de oponerse radicalmente al gobierno de Estados Unidos. Hay que estar loco para eso. Digo que lo admiro, puesto que tiene las agallas de hacerlo aunque sabe que esto no será muy favorable para el país. A veces pienso que todo es parte de un show muy bien montado, y a veces hasta sincero me parece, pero no estoy en posición de opinar acerca de su proceder, puesto que desconozco muchos datos reales y mi opinión se ve influida por la parcialidad de los medios. Aunque, bien mirado, muchas personas cercanas que conozco y que viven allá, están pensando en regresarse para acá ya que la situación no es muy buena. Otros dicen que Venezuela está finalmente siendo administrada como debería y les ha ido bien allá. Así que lo que me parece más curioso es lo diametralmente opuesto de las opiniones que este personaje genera. A lo mejor, si más latinoamericanos entran a opinar a esta thread, nos daremos cuenta de esto.

saludillos...


----------



## Vanda

Tay said: 


> Chávez tiene un discurso populista muy fuerte, el lenguaje que usa no se puede considerar correcto, pero al individuo común le encanta, lo hace sentirse más cercano a él. Y lamentablemente el señor Chávez se quedó en puro discursos y habladurías porque acá no ha resuelto nada,


 
and Maria Juanita said;


> sobre todo ya que la figura del señor Hugo Chavez Frías se ha convertido en un mito urbano y viene a ser parte de lo que se conoce como el resurgimiento de un socialismo con tintes populistas, representado también por el brasilero Lula da Silva y por la misma línea pero menor, ....


 
Both of you said what I've intended to say, referring, of course, to Lula.
Why on earth Lula is the one supporting Chavez? They behave the same way... 
discurso populista, fala muito nao faz nada, agrada ao povo, ao
indivíduo simples..... De alguma forma, temos o mesmo problema, 
sentimos na pele a mesma coisa.


----------



## srsh

En cuanto a que Hugo Chavez se oponga por completo a todo lo que tiene que ver con Estados Unidos, me parece bien, es decir, se respeta su opinión, pero lo que no me gusta es que no tenga coherencia, ya que critica a todo aquel país que mantenga relaciones comerciales con Estados Unidos, siendo que buen porcentaje del ingreso de Venezuela proviene de la venta de petroleo precisamente a los norteamericanos. No sé si me explique, es el hecho de que quiera adoptar una postura al más puro estilo de Fidel Castro pero siendo totalmente incoherente e irrespetuoso.

Sí, en parte lo digo por el problema que hay entre el presidente de mi país y Hugo Chavez, pero principalmente lo digo por la gente Venezolana, que es quien realmente sufre las consecuencias de las locuras de este señor Chavez, si entre presidentes se pelean, que se peleen, pero mientras tanto ¿quién ayuda a los habitantes de Venezuela?


----------



## Tay

Completamente de acuerdo.  Te doy un pequeño ejemplo de la incoherencia chavista: acá son muy frecuentes las cadenas nacionales, donde el señor presidente se apodera de todos los medios audiovisuales y habla por espacio de hora y media como mínimo (no estoy exagerando, sus cadenas han durado hasta 4 horas), criticando todo el sistema estadounidense, para luego enterarnos en el noticiero del día siguiente que se han firmado nuevos acuerdos energéticos con EEUU.  La situación con México es preocupante pues me parece que el presidente nos está aislando cada vez más, según tengo entendido, ya retiraron al embajador mexicano.  Realmente preocupante.

Una última reflexión: qué tanto se puede esperar de un hombre que en plena campaña presidencial dijo que si él fuese pobre también robaría.  No, nada de trabajar duro (al parecer eso pasó de moda), robar


----------



## srsh

En efecto, ya se retiraron los respectivos embajadores de México y de Venezuela, lo cual me parece tristísimo. 

Es triste pero pues hasta cierto punto entiendo al gobierno de mi país, ya que si el presidente de otro país literalmente amenaza a nuestro presidente diciéndole "no se meta conmigo caballero, porque sale espinado", y diciéndole "cachorro del imperio", pues por más que se estime al pueblo venezolano, México tiene que reaccionar de alguna manera, porque de lo contrario queda de precedente para que en el futuro algún otro país nos pueda decir cosas similares sin consecuencias.

Mi presidente tiene muchos errores, algunos de ellos muy graves, pero dentro de todo eso no me lo imagino haciendo ese tipo de declaraciones ya no digo hacia otro presidente, sino a cualquier otra persona ante quien, desde el más básico de los enfoques, se debe guardar cierto protocolo y dimplomacia.

Pero insisto, es tristísimo porque conozco personas venezolanas de tanta calidad humana, increíblemente amigables y cálidos. Ustedes (Venezolanos) no tienen la culpa del tipo de presidente/dictador que tienen.


----------



## Maria Juanita

Hola...again.
Básicamente, en cuanto a la oposición radical a USA de este señor, (que más bien parece una cruzada) se basa, creo yo, en la idea -sabia hasta cierto punto- de que nos hagamos cargo de nuestros propios recursos en lugar de seguir dejando que extranjeros vengan, so pretexto de favorecer la economía interna del país, y compren nuestros insumos a precio de miseria para luego aprovecharlos por fuera sin que el panorama económico de la nación sudamericana en cuestión cambie realmente. Recuerdo que en nuestro país se vive la misma incertidumbre con respecto a la acción de un presidente anterior que diligenció un tratado de apertura económica que terminó por derrotar a los pequeños comerciantes, lo cual es muy triste. Ahora tenemos un déjà-vû con esto del tratado de libre comercio. 

La cuestión con Chavez es que el tratamiento que le da al problema trasluce tintes populistas que desmeritan su gestión. Fuera de eso, su posición extremista, como buen dictador, le sitúa dentro de la oposición como la mayoría de los otros dictadores a lo largo de la historia. Existe un libro llamado "Señor Presidente" de Miguel Angel Asturias, el cual, siendo del siglo pasado, nos da cuenta de estas actitudes tan típicas de señores como este. 

Saludillos...


----------



## Ratona

¿Y si Vicente Fox hubiera dicho "¿Soy yo el cachorro? Creo que hay un perrito que ladra demasiado" ?


----------



## srsh

Lo hubiera podido decir, pero entonces él mismo caería en ese juego de ponerse a ese nivel tan bajo de pelea que usa Chávez, aunque confieso que la respuesta hubiera encajado perfecto en la situación hehe


----------



## Maria Juanita

Ratona said:
			
		

> ¿Y si Vicente Fox hubiera dicho "¿Soy yo el cachorro? Creo que hay un perrito que ladra demasiado" ?



Good one... LOL


----------



## Everness

Es increíble la incapacidad que demostramos en encontrar algo redimible en el discurso chavista. Reaccionamos más a su estilo (cómo) que al contenido de su propuesta (qué). Si no les gusta el estilo de Chavez, sugiero que lean lo que el presidente argentino dijo en la Cumbre de Mar del Plata.


----------



## srsh

Everness said:
			
		

> Es increíble la incapacidad que demostramos en encontrar algo redimible en el discurso chavista. Reaccionamos más a su estilo (cómo) que al contenido de su propuesta (qué). Si no les gusta el estilo de Chavez, sugiero que lean lo que el presidente argentino dijo en la Cumbre de Mar del Plata.


 
Reaccionamos tanto al estilo (falto de protocolo y educación) como al contenido (incoherencias en sus declaraciones contra EU, robo de capital petrolero, pobreza en el país, auto-reelegirse, etc.)


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola.

Antes de comenzar a dar mi punto de vista, quisiera hacer énfasis en que cada cosa que yo diga aquí es simplemente mi punto de vista y te sugiero no tomarlo como "una verdad absoluta" sin haberlo contrastado con lo que digan otras personas. Por lo tanto, si yo digo "eso es malo", tú lo debes interpretar como que yo dije "_yo pienso que_ eso es malo".



			
				srsh said:
			
		

> Me llama la atención este tema, ya que he notado que la opinión internacional en general es de desacuerdo ante la manera de actuar de Hugo Chavez, presidente de Venezuela (su política, la manera en que se dirige a otras personas, sus contradicciones, etc), y realmente me gustaría saber qué opinan de él la misma gente de Venezuela, es decir, ¿están contentos con él?


Definitivamente, *no*. Y no me cabe la menor duda de que la mayoría de los venezolanos siente descontento.



			
				srsh said:
			
		

> He notado cómo hay gente, por ejemplo de Estados Unidos que está en total desacuerdo con el gobierno de Bush e incluso se manifiestan en su contra, ¿Lo mismo sucede en Venezuela en contra de Hugo Chavez?


Chávez había tenido una oposición sumamente dura hasta agosto del año pasado -un hecho mundialmente conocido-, desde entonces ya hemos perdido demasiado terreno porque hemos perdido la confianza en las personas que supuestamente representaban la oposición.

Pero la oposición de Chávez no existe desde que está gobernando, sino desde antes. Yo tenía unos 12/13 años cuando estaban en elecciones presidenciales y uno de los candidatos había sido el líder de un par de conatos de golpes de estado al ejecutivo nacional, quien es Chávez. Indiscutiblemente Chávez llevaba todas la de ganar, en estas elecciones era obvio que la mayoría de la población con capacidad de votar lo elegiría a él. Y los partidos políticos adversos a Chávez estaban al tanto de eso, por lo que promovieron informaciones de que no votáramos por él por una inmensa cantidad de motivos (que ahora ya han pasado), inclusive esos partidos SE UNIERON para apoyar la candidatura de Enrique Salas Römer; pero a la final, la mayoría eligió a Chávez.

Luego comenzó a gobernar. Todo tranquilo; casi no se oía de personas en su contra. Muchos se burlaban de las cosas que se habían rumorado durante las elecciones, como que Venezuela iba a ser una Cuba II, con comunismo y sin poder expresarnos libremente. Pero luego Chávez empezó a "quitarse la máscara" con cosas como el famoso "decreto 1011" (busquen en google), promoviendo las invaciones, el famoso "Plan Bolívar 2000" (dándole más de comer a la tremenda corrupción que tenemos), su amistad con el dictador cubano y la defensa de los ideales castristas (aunque esta no era tan nueva), entre otras muchas cosas. Fue aquí cuando la oposición se comenzó a fortalecer.

Chávez fue perdiendo seguidores, principalmente por promesas incumplidas. Por ejemplo:

Tanto que criticó la corrupción de los gobiernos anteriores, pero, ¿Han oído hablar de algún político detenido por presunta corrupción desde que tenemos a Hugo? Como es que hacen políticos para comprarse Hummers, BMWs, entre otros, si supuestamente ellos son pobres de cuna? Aquí hasta los militares y policías son unos corruptos matraqueadores que lo único que hacen es "pedir para los refrescos/pollos"!
Aún recuerdo el día en que Chávez, en una de sus tantas cadenas hace AÑOS, dijo que ya no iban a haber niños en la calle, de lo contrario, SE CAMBIARÁ EL NOMBRE... Alguien supo por fín cual es su nuevo nombre? Pues no, y todavía existen bastantes niños en la calle desprotegidos, quienes lo que hacen es pedir limosna, limpiar parabrisas, cuidar carros y hacer malabares en los semáforos.
La forma de actuar de militares chavistas, también otros seguidores civiles. Todos chavistas por conveniencia y no por convicción.
La manera en la que regala NUESTRO DINERO en proyectos en el continente que lo único que busca es expandir sus ideales.
¿Qué ha pasado con los damnificados de diciembre 1999? ¿Ya todos tienen casa? Supongo que si, puesto que Chávez así lo prometió.
La forma de arremeter contar quienes se le oponen.
Y otras *muuuchas* cosas más.

Claro, no podemos decir que el gobierno no ha hecho cosas útiles. Ha hecho bastantes, entre ellas se me viene a la mente:

La resolución del conficto con la "cuota-balón".
Mucha gente dice que antes de este gobierno, en los organismos públicos te trataban como animales. Yo no sé si eso sea cierto, puesto que como mencioné anteriormente, tenía 12/13 años cuando Chávez tomó el poder, lo que si sé es que he tenido que hacer varios trámites en organismos públicos y todos los funcionarios se han comportado bien amables conmigo y las personas que estaban allí, a excepción de un funcionario de la ONIDEX cuando me fuí a sacar la cédula de identidad (lo que los españoles llaman DNI).
En lo particular, me han gustado muchos aspectos de la gobernación de Acosta Carles (un gobernador que pertenece al régimen), aunque no todos. Fundamentalmente, lo que no me gusta es la inmaduréz con la que maneja algunas cosas hechas por el gobierno estatal anterior y lo grosero y maleducado que es.

Para mí, legalmente Chávez fue presidente hasta el 15 de Agosto del 2004, cuando mediante un referendum revocatorio la mayoría de la población con capacidad para votar le dijo "No te queremos como presidente! Lárgate!". Pero claro, con resultados alterados, todavía lo tenemos.

Sin embargo, a pesar de todo lo que he dicho, para mí, mi país no está como está por culpa de los gobiernos. La raíz del problema está en el pueblo. Venezuela es y será un país subdesarrollado por el comportamiento del pueblo en aspectos claves para su desarrollo. Cuando este se convierta en un país donde haya más gente respetuosa con las señales de tránsito, más gente trabajadora (como generalmente lo son los chinos y portugueses), más gente que haga presión sobre los intereses del país, mas gente presionando para una mejora al ineficaz sistema educativo venezolano (tanto educación privada como pública)... Allí es cuando podremos llegar a ser un país mejor, y por lo que puedo ver, aún nos falta mucho por recorrer. No entraré en detalles sobre el porqué yo pienso eso, pero si voy a sugerir la lectura del libro "Autoestima del venezolano" por Manuel Barroso y de "Un sueño para Venezuela" por Gerver Torres.



			
				Tay said:
			
		

> Chávez tiene un discurso populista muy fuerte, el lenguaje que usa no se puede considerar correcto, pero al individuo común le encanta, lo hace sentirse más cercano a él.  Y lamentablemente el señor Chávez se quedó en puro discursos y habladurías porque acá no ha resuelto nada, la situación económica del venezolano cada vez empeora más y los planes o "misiones" del gobierno sólo representan una fuga de dinero que ya el presidente debería estar lamentando.  En cuanto a lo de las manifestaciones contra el presidente, ha habido muchas (y espero continuen), pero la preocupación de Chávez no se concentra en mantener al pueblo contento sino en mantenerse a sí mismo en el poder y para lograr su cometido se apropió del organismo electoral de la nación para que no exista ningún tipo de inconvenientes.  Puede que sea electo para un segundo mandato, él ya se ha asegurado de ello pues la constitución fue modificada para permitir la reelección, pero el comandante insiste en que el gobernará hasta el 2021, violando así cualquier ápice de constitucionalidad que su gobierno pueda tener.  Esto es sólo un abreboca, mi opinión completa requeriría un ensayo de por lo menos 20 páginas.


Totalmente de acuerdo!

¡Tanto que critico a Chávez y me acabo de encadenar con este post tan largo! ¡Así que lo dejo hasta aquí!

Saludos!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Chavez es un hombre con mucha suerte.  Algún día se le acabará...

Hay muchísima gente que dice "si Bush dice que Chavez es malo, entonces debe ser bueno".  Y también hay mucha gente que se cree lo de que este hombre es de izquierdas, por lo tanto debe ser bueno.  Pues las dos cosas son un error:  Chavez NO es un lider de izquierdas, en realidad no hay peor neoliberalista salvaje que él. Si no, vean como está regalando gas en la plataforma del Delta del Orinoco.  

El problema es que cuando lo ven con su boina roja y abrazando a Fidel, muchos izquierdistas en Europa y muchos demócratas en EEUU se confunden.

"Yo pienso" que es una basura.  Así de sencillo, no hay manera mas suave de ponerlo.  Es lo peor que le ha podido pasar a Venezuela y es un parásito del que no vamos a poder librarnos muy facilmente (con tanta trampa que hay en todas las elecciones).

Un presidente democrático?  Si, como no.  Crean en pajaritos preñados.

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Chavez es un hombre con mucha suerte.  Algún día se le acabará...


Ojalá que sea pronto. No hasta el 2021...



			
				Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> "Yo pienso" que es una basura.  Así de sencillo, no hay manera mas suave de ponerlo.  Es lo peor que le ha podido pasar a Venezuela y es un parásito del que no vamos a poder librarnos muy facilmente (con tanta trampa que hay en todas las elecciones).


De por sí, por el hecho de haber dividido a este país hasta el punto en que lo tenemos, se merece algo peor que basura. Que yo tenga conocimiento, ningún otra ideología había propiciado tal división anteriormente!



			
				Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Un presidente democrático?  Si, como no.  Crean en pajaritos preñados.


Claro que no es democrático!

Y una de las cosas que me molesta es como busca gente de la "farándula" y les paga para "apoyar" sus ideales! Como el inescrupuloso de Don King!

El caso de maradona es distinto, yo no creo que a él le paguen; yo creo que él si apoya a Chávez por convicción y, _seguramente_, no por conveniencia. Sin embargo, ¿quién es maradona desde el punto de vista social y político en Latinoamérica (o al menos en mi país)? ¿Qué puede saber él de lo que vivimos los venezolanos? *Para mí él no es más que un entrometido adulante que no toca un pito en este asunto!*

Saludos.


----------



## Everness

El hecho de que Chavez haya accedido y se haya mantenido en el poder democráticamente parece no tener significación alguna. Seguramente los que votaron por él no tienen acceso al internet o no les importe el debate político en foros como este. 

Me preocupa que algunos estén presentando a Chavez como alguien que cayó mágicamente del cielo o que fue impuesto como presidente a través de un golpe de estado. Chavez fue votado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano. Grupos elitistas en Venezuela con fuerte y claro apoyo norteamericano trataron de derrocarlo sin éxito. Uno puede imputarle al gobierno de Chavez lo que le venga en gana pero lo que nadie puede poner en duda es su legitimidad y representatividad.


----------



## srsh

La vez que inicialmente llegó al poder pudo haber sido totalmente legal, pero eso de decir que se ha mantenido en el poder "democráticamente" tengo mis dudas, es como decir que antes de Fox en México, Zedillo quedó electo democráticamente, es un secreto a voces que los resultados fueron totalmente alterados.

Me gustaría saber a qué te refieres con legitimidad y representatividad. La legitimidad yo no la relaciono con modificar la constitución a antojo para poder reelegirse, o mantenerse en el poder con resultados alterados. Y en cuanto a la representatividad, *dudo mucho* que alguien que le dice al presidente de otro país "No se meta conmigo caballero, porque sale espinao" *represente* la forma de ser de los venezolanos, quienes, al menos conmigo, han sido totalmente amables y educados.


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> El hecho de que Chavez haya accedido y se haya mantenido en el poder democráticamente parece no tener significación alguna.


No creo que te encuentres en la calle a alguién que te diga que él no llegó al poder democráticamente, es obvio que si ganó las elecciones en el '98. Pero si te vas a encontrar mucha gente que te diga "*no* se ha mantenido democráticamente", por el simple hecho de que el 15 de Agosto del 2004 LO BOTAMOS y él no pretende dejar el puesto, y eso, *no es ser demócrata*.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Seguramente los que votaron por él no tienen acceso al internet o no les importe el debate político en foros como este.


De hecho he visto muy pocos venezolanos en este foro, en comparación con otros países.  Además, este no es un foro orientado a debates políticos, sino a asuntos culturales... Que de vez en cuando se traten asuntos políticos y sociales es otra cosa.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Me preocupa que algunos estén presentando a Chavez como alguien que cayó mágicamente del cielo o que fue impuesto como presidente a través de un golpe de estado.


Te recuerdo que esas fueron sus intenciones inicialmente. ¿Qué se puede esperar de alguien que pretende tomar el poder de una nación a la fuerza?



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Chavez fue votado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano.


Respuesta correcta!:
Chavez fue votado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano -> en 1998
Chavez fue botado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano -> en el 2004



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Grupos elitistas en Venezuela con fuerte y claro apoyo norteamericano trataron de derrocarlo sin éxito.


Que yo recuerde, García Carneiro - un militar chavista-, se dirigió al país en cadena nacional y dijo que le había pedido la renuncia a Chávez PERSONALMENTE y que él había aceptado. Pero claro, como "Chávez los tiene loco", luego _resultó_ que no fue así.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Uno puede imputarle al gobierno de Chavez lo que le venga en gana pero lo que nadie puede poner en duda es su legitimidad y representatividad.


Ya expliqué porqué no es legítimo. Ahora vamos con "representatividad":
Si el gobierno ignora una minoría de la población -aunque sea el 0.1%-, *ahí el gobierno deja de ser representativo*. Ellos no están en el poder para representar a los lo apoyan, sino a todo el pueblo... Y si has visto las tremendas marchas que ha hecho la oposición, notarás que es una cantidad enorme de personas que no se sienten representadas por Chávez! *El país entero se paralizó varias veces en el 2003 para exigirle la renuncia!!!*

Por cierto, ya que noto tu afinidad por el gobierno, ¿Por qué no respondes a las situaciones que se plantearon en posts anteriores?. Lo único que veo es un parafraseo del programa "Aló presidente" (el programa semanal de Chávez).

Saludos!


----------



## Nestor Coronel

Pienso que no debemos desvirtuar la importancia de este forum.  Si lo vamos a utilizar para asuntos políticos del país que fuere, vamos a caer en discusiones de nunca acabar.
Dediquémonos a los idiomas para que podamos aprender lo que no sabemos.  
Si alguien desea preguntar otras cosas, puede ir a otros lugares de la web y chatear de lo que se le ocurra.


----------



## Everness

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Respuesta correcta!:
> Chavez fue votado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano -> en 1998
> Chavez fue botado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano -> en el 2004



On August 15, 2004, the following question was put to the Venezuelan electorate:

¿Está usted de acuerdo con dejar sin efecto el mandato popular otorgado mediante elecciones democráticas legítimas al ciudadano Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías como presidente de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela para el actual período presidencial? ¿NO o SÍ? 

Translated into English:

Do you agree to revoke, for the current term, the popular mandate as President of the Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela conferred on citizen Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías through democratic and legitimate elections? NO or YES? 


Eligible voters          14,027.607   

Total votes cast        9,815,631 
(turnout) 

Total valid votes    9,789,637  

Total yes votes     3,989,008   *40.74% * 

Total no votes      5,800,629      *59.25 %*

I rest my case...


----------



## srsh

Okay creo que no entiendes nuestro punto asi que es mejor dejar hasta aquí este hilo, hemos repetido en numerosas ocasiones que los resultados fueron alterados. En los posts que se mencionó que se botó a Chavez, se refiere a que fue obvio que la mayoría estaba de acuerdo con que no siguiera Chavez pero por alguna "mágica" razón, los resultados dijeron lo contrario.

Gracias a todos ustedes por sus opiniones, todas son respetables.
Saludos!


----------



## Everness

srsh said:
			
		

> Okay creo que no entiendes nuestro punto asi que es mejor dejar hasta aquí este hilo, hemos repetido en numerosas ocasiones que los resultados fueron alterados. En los posts que se mencionó que se botó a Chavez, se refiere a que fue obvio que la mayoría estaba de acuerdo con que no siguiera Chavez pero por alguna "mágica" razón, los resultados dijeron lo contrario.



_*On Saturday, 21 August, the international observers reported that their audit of the selected machines supported the official result: "The type of check used in this audit of the electronic system doesn't leave us much doubt regarding the result," said Gaviria. "We cannot say categorically there was not fraud," he added, "We are saying we didn't find it."*_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venezuelan_recall_referendum,_2004


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> On August 15, 2004, the following question was put to the Venezuelan electorate:
> 
> ¿Está usted de acuerdo con dejar sin efecto el mandato popular otorgado mediante elecciones democráticas legítimas al ciudadano Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías como presidente de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela para el actual período presidencial? ¿NO o SÍ?
> 
> Translated into English:
> 
> Do you agree to revoke, for the current term, the popular mandate as President of the Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela conferred on citizen Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías through democratic and legitimate elections? NO or YES?
> 
> 
> Eligible voters          14,027.607
> 
> Total votes cast        9,815,631
> (turnout)
> 
> Total valid votes    9,789,637
> 
> Total yes votes     3,989,008   *40.74% *
> 
> Total no votes      5,800,629      *59.25 %*
> 
> I rest my case...


Repito lo que dije: Chavez fue botado por la mayoría del pueblo venezolano el 15 de Agosto del 2004.

Los observadores internacionales pueden decir lo que quieran sobre el referendo, pero yo, que soy VENEZOLANO que he vivido mis 18 años en este país, sé que la mayoría del pueblo está en contra de Chávez y que esos resultados fueron manipulados por el CNE. Es un hecho totalmente obvio:


Tú vas a un juego de béisbol, basket o lo que sea, y toda la gente empieza a cantar consignas como "UH, AH, CHAVEZ SI SE VA!", "SE VA, SE VA, SE VA". Se escucha en todo el estadio o cancha!
La cantidad de chavistas que conozco es una miseria.
De cada cinco personas que conozcas, sólo una es chavista, en el mejor de los casos.
Es más! Qué mejor ejemplo que este? Este thread tiene un par de días y la única persona que ha defendido a Chávez eres tú!

Yo sólo veo que te limitas a hablar del referendo, cuando si lo recordamos, estamos tratando el tema desde una perspectiva global. Sin embargo, lo único de lo que tú te agarras es del referendo y el supuesto golpe de estado del 2003.


¿Cuál es tu opinión en cuanto la gestión de gobierno de Chávez y su influencia en el exterior?

¿Qué tienes que decirme en cuanto a las cosas que he dicho en los mensajes anteriores?​
Te respondí varias cosas a tu post y tú te quedaste callado(a) y te agarraste del referendo. El problema con Chávez va mucho más allá del referendo y los golpes de estado!

Me encantaría enormemente saber lo que me tienes que decir.

Saludos.


----------



## Everness

Gustavo,

You hate Chavez' guts to the extent that your insight and judgment are taking a big toll. Reread your post and you'll realize that you have decided to create your own version of reality and hide there. Don't worry. Pat Robertson feels the same way. He wants to kill the SOB. Your decision not to accept the referendum's results reminds me of Americans who still strongly believe --5 years later-- that Gore is the real US president.  

I believe that Chavez is presenting a different perspective, a different way of reading politics. I watched his 2 hour 20 minute speech in Argentina. I was absolutely entertained but the bastard made me think too. Because I adhere to social constructivism, I believe that reality isn't discovered but constructed. I think that the virtues of capitalism and free-market ideology are overrated. They have acquired the status of religious dogma. This is the attitude that many Latin American countries displayed during the 80's and 90's when they embraced the insane free-market and privatization crusade. Suddently the whole thing collapsed. By the way, I liked how Chavez characterized Menem: "cipayo, bastardo, entreguista." ALCA would have had the same impact on many of the regional economies. I'm still trying to find a copy of Kirchner's speeck who intelligently attacked ALCA based on inequities among players. 

Someone correctly said that nothing is more than 80% true. Demonizing Chavez makes some people happy but doesn't allow us to expand our way of conceptualizing social, economic and political realities. You might not like the guy but there are several things redeemable in Chavez' stands. Listening to him I was reminded that 1) there are other ways that we can organize ourselves as societies (e.g. socialism) and 2) capitalism and free-market haven't been designed by God. 

Al carajo con el ALCA!


----------



## Gustavoang

Hello.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> You hate Chavez' guts to the extent that your insight and judgment are taking a big toll. Reread your post and you'll realize that you have decided to create your own version of reality and hide there.



On my first post in this thread, I said: 





			
				Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Antes de comenzar a dar mi punto de vista, quisiera hacer énfasis en que cada cosa que yo diga aquí es simplemente mi punto de vista y te sugiero no tomarlo como "una verdad absoluta" sin haberlo contrastado con lo que digan otras personas. Por lo tanto, si yo digo "eso es malo", tú lo debes interpretar como que yo dije "yo pienso que eso es malo".



I think what I think because I have been in Venezuela during the whole Chavez' government, thus I have seen, heard and felt what this murderer-robber has done. If you're not here, you can see and hear, but you won't feel what It feels like to see these things in person.

On the other hand, I mentioned that this government does have done many good things, therefore I don't think that I'm hidden in "my version of reality". Actually, I invite people to tell me when they disagree with me; for instance, I suggested people to take everything I said as my single opinion and compare it with what other persons say, and I have asked you to give us further information on why you're in disagree. If I was "closed", I believe that I wouldn't do such kind of things.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> I believe that Chavez is presenting a different perspective, a different way of reading politics.


So did the majority of venezuelans in 1998.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> I watched his 2 hour 20 minute speech in Argentina. I was absolutely entertained but the bastard made me think too. Because I adhere to social constructivism, I believe that reality isn't discovered but constructed. I think that the virtues of capitalism and free-market ideology are overrated. They have acquired the status of religious dogma. This is the attitude that many Latin American countries displayed during the 80's and 90's when they embraced the insane free-market and privatization crusade. Suddently the whole thing collapsed. By the way, I liked how Chavez characterized Menem: "cipayo, bastardo, entreguista." ALCA would have had the same impact on many of the regional economies. I'm still trying to find a copy of Kirchner's speeck who intelligently attacked ALCA based on inequities among players.


Chávez is smart. He knows what to say in order to make people think that he understands the situation and he's going to help us, even I've agree with him a few times. However, he is hypocrite. What he wants is more power in order to make wherever he wants (even to steal).



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Someone correctly said that nothing is more than 80% true. Demonizing Chavez makes some people happy but doesn't allow us to expand our way of conceptualizing social, economic and political realities. You might not like the guy but there are several things redeemable in Chavez' stands. Listening to him I was reminded that 1) there are other ways that we can organize ourselves as societies (e.g. socialism) and 2) capitalism and free-market haven't been designed by God.



As I said above: He knows what to say in order to make people think that he understands the situation and he's going to help us.

It is pretty dangerous for the continent to give him more power, and I tell you that as a venezuelan.

By the way, I answered you several things that you mentioned, but you stay quiet. It would be insteresting for me to know what you think on my replies to:

"Me preocupa que algunos estén presentando a Chavez como alguien que cayó mágicamente del cielo o que fue impuesto como presidente a través de un golpe de estado".
"Grupos elitistas en Venezuela con fuerte y claro apoyo norteamericano trataron de derrocarlo sin éxito".
"Uno puede imputarle al gobierno de Chavez lo que le venga en gana pero lo que nadie puede poner en duda es su legitimidad y representatividad". *Who are you to tell me that I cannot question that he doesn't represent us?*

Best regards.


----------



## Everness

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> *Who are you to tell me that I cannot question that he doesn't represent us?*
> [/LIST]
> Best regards.



I'm not telling you how or what to think. If you think that Chavez doesn't represent you, of course he doesn't. But he was elected and reconfirmed in his post. Maybe you think that your fellow citizens made a mistake by electing him as president. (I have a feeling that you didn't vote for him, right?) But are you going to tell me that Venezuelans didn't know that he had launched a coup d'etat in 1992? Of course they knew it and despite this stain on his resume, they chose him as their democratic leader. Bottom line: just suck it up and next time try to convince more of your fellow citizens not to vote for Chavez. 

Ah, I didn't appreciate your comment on Maradona. Chavez is the president of Venezuela but is liked or despised by many people in other Latin American countries. Maradona, the greatest football player of all times but also a citizen with an ideology, has the right to speak his mind on this or any other issue.


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> I'm not telling you how or what to think. If you think that Chavez doesn't represent you, of course he doesn't.





			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Uno puede imputarle al gobierno de Chavez lo que le venga en gana pero lo que *nadie* puede poner en duda es su legitimidad y representatividad





			
				Everness said:
			
		

> But he was elected and reconfirmed in his post. Maybe you think that your fellow citizens made a mistake by electing him as president.


I don't think so.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that you didn't vote for him, right?


I couldn't because I was a minor.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> But are you going to tell me that Venezuelans didn't know that he had launched a coup d'etat in 1992? Of course they knew it and despite this stain on his resume, they chose him as their democratic leader.


I know that's true; actually, I mentioned that previously.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Bottom line: just suck it up and next time try to convince more of your fellow citizens not to vote for Chavez.


I don't think that I have to do that because the most of us want him out the government.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't appreciate your comment on Maradona. Chavez is the president of Venezuela but is liked or despised by many people in other Latin American countries. Maradona, the greatest football player of all times but also a citizen with an ideology, has the right to speak his mind on this or any other issue.


It's OK for me to widely support Chavez' idealisms in other countries, but what I don't like is the way he _assure_ that Chávez is a good president for us:

"Es saludable no solamente para Venezuela sino para todos nuestros países"
"Ojala muchos países tengan un Chávez para no estar solos, porque hoy en muchos países de Sudamérica estamos solos".
[Taken from a cuban website]

Who's Maradona to _assure_ such kind of things about my country??

What does he know about us??

Has he ever lived here during this government??​
I have no problem that non-venezuelan people support Chavez' government in other countries, actually, I like to know that our situation is taken into account in other countries (whether they support Chavez or not). But, *I do have problem if they come to Venezuela and tell us through the TV: "Chávez es saludable para Venezuela"*.

Cheers.


----------



## Everness

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> I don't think that I have to do that because the most of us want him out the government.



Gustavo, Chávez was elected President in 1998, elected again in 2000, and survived the 2004 recall referendum. Venezuelans had ample opportunities to get rid of him but they didn't. My hunch is that if there were an election today, he would win again. I think that this boils down to an image problem. Venezuela's upper and middle classes don't like the image that Chavez is projecting to the entire world with his strong ties to Fidel, his socialist parlance, and his anti-Bush rethoric. By the way, do you support or condemn the coup of 2002? 



			
				Gustavoang said:
			
		

> It's OK for me to widely support Chavez' idealisms in other countries, but what I don't like is the way he _assure_ that Chávez is a good president for us:
> 
> "Es saludable no solamente para Venezuela sino para todos nuestros países"
> "Ojala muchos países tengan un Chávez para no estar solos, porque hoy en muchos países de Sudamérica estamos solos".
> [Taken from a cuban website]
> 
> Who's Maradona to _assure_ such kind of things about my country??
> 
> What does he know about us??
> 
> Has he ever lived here during this government??​
> I have no problem that non-venezuelan people support Chavez' government in other countries, actually, I like to know that our situation is taken into account in other countries (whether they support Chavez or not). But, *I do have problem if they come to Venezuela and tell us through the TV: "Chávez es saludable para Venezuela"*.
> 
> Cheers.



If you reread what Diego said, he is emphasizing Chavez' role in Latin America. Diego believes that this is the type of leadership other countries in the region need. His advice primarily goes to other countries and not to Venezuela. 

Check this site out. If they had a chance, poor people in the US would also vote for Chavez. Viva el Che, carajo!

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma.../thousands_in_mass_to_get_cheaper_oil?mode=PF


----------



## luar

Creo que estos artículos les pueden interesar:

_El decálogo del populismo iberoamericano_ por Enrique Krauzerhttp://www.cedice.org.ve/detalle.asp?Seccion=Actualidad&ID=580

_El Populismo: su más completa traducción_ por Emir Sader http://www.nuestraamerica.info/home.hlvs


----------



## Tay

It is interesting how you called 2002 events a coup, i think you should revise and read more of what happened here before using that word.  Should I remind you (or inform you) that violence is necessary in order to throw a coup? Chavez in 1992 did participate in a coup (killing a lot of people in the meantime), the armed_forces are the ones who can structure this kind of movement (at least in here, because they're the ones with the means <guns>) and in 2002, the armed_forces supported the president, so there was no such thing as a coup.

The "coup" of 2002 was a very piteable one, obviously they failed because of their lack of vision and because they were an elite that didn't represent or care about the feeling of the people, their firsts "amendments" were totally useless and the welfare of the people was not in their agenda.

Chávez survived 2004 referendum because he arrenged it.  It's not that we didn't get rid of him because we didn't wanted to, it's because he practically owns the CNE.  Public institutions (CNE included) reject anyone who signed for the referendum to take place, so how can you trust an electoral institution that rejects you because of your political inclination?

Yes I'm middle class, yes I don't support Chávez but I'm anti-Bush as well.  Would Chávez survive another referendum? Hell yes, he has already seen to it.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hello.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Gustavo, Chávez was elected President in 1998, elected again in 2000, and survived the 2004 recall referendum. Venezuelans had ample opportunities to get rid of him but they didn't. My hunch is that if there were an election today, he would win again. I think that this boils down to an image problem. Venezuela's upper and middle classes don't like the image that Chavez is projecting to the entire world with his strong ties to Fidel, his socialist parlance, and his anti-Bush rethoric. By the way, do you support or condemn the coup of 2002?


I condemn it. I think we have to take him out by voting against him, however, It doesn't make sense because he controls the CNE.

The most of "leaders" the oposition had, didn't represent us. And that coup d'etat was performed by many of these "leaders".



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> If you reread what Diego said, he is emphasizing Chavez' role in Latin America. Diego believes that this is the type of leadership other countries in the region need. His advice primarily goes to other countries and not to Venezuela.


I know It's so, but I wonder how he knows that Chávez is "good" for Venezuela.

I wouldn't go to the USA and tell americans "Bush is good for the USA" because I like what he proposes for the rest of the american continent (what you call "The Americas"). It doesn't make sense, at least in my opinion.



			
				Everness said:
			
		

> Check this site out. If they had a chance, poor people in the US would also vote for Chavez. Viva el Che, carajo!
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma.../thousands_in_mass_to_get_cheaper_oil?mode=PF


Chávez is smart. He knows what to say in order to make people think that he understands the situation and he's going to help us, even I've agree with him a few times. However, he is hypocrite. What he wants is more power in order to make wherever he wants (even to steal). Trust me.

By the way, I'd like to suggest you all the venezuelan TV program "La entrevista". It's a pretty famous program here. It's seen by people that supports Chávez and people who doesn't. If you're not in Venezuela and/or you cannot watch it on the TV because you can't access to the TV chanel RCTV, go to http://elobservador.rctv.net/Secciones/VerSeccion.aspx?SeccionId=121. I'd also recommend you "La Bicha".

Cheers.


----------



## Tay

> I condemn it. I think we have to take him out by voting against him, however, It doesn't make sense because he controls the CNE.
> 
> The most of "leaders" the oposition had, didn't represent us. And that coup d'etat was performed by many of these "leaders".


 
Totally agree, though I would have to add that they still don't represent us.


----------



## Everness

Tay said:
			
		

> It is interesting how you called 2002 events a coup, i think you should revise and read more of what happened here before using that word.  Should I remind you (or inform you) that violence is necessary in order to throw a coup?



Tay, I think you are the one who needs to be educated on the definiton of a coup. I even disagree with the weird concept of "coup attempt" that Wikipedia uses. A coup is a coup even if it fails. Chavez was overthrown and an interim president was installed. 

As usual, it's interesting to note the response of the US. 

_The United States, which had acknowledged the de facto Carmona government, did not condemn the coup until after Chávez had been restored to power._ 

Translation: "Democracy's value is relative and never absolute. It is good while it serves the interests of US foreign policy. Si no, podemos cagarnos reverendamente en ella." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venezuelan_coup_attempt_of_2002


----------



## Everness

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I condemn it. I think we have to take him out by voting against him, however, It doesn't make sense because he controls the CNE.
> 
> The most of "leaders" the oposition had, didn't represent us. And that coup d'etat was performed by many of these "leaders".



I'm glad that you condemn this coup. The heritage of military coups in America Latina is still felt. I can't think of a single country that hasn't resorted to coups as a way of furthering the agenda of its elites. In the States if the name of a military appears on the first page of a newspaper, his/her career is over. In many developing countries, that's how many started their political careers. E.g.: Pinocho in Chile. (By the way, we forget that Chile's apparent economic success was built on a violent and bloody coup and the systematic violation of thousands of people's human rights. But who cares, right? What's important is economic prosperity and the fact that there are fewer socialists and communists alive.)


----------



## Everness

I thought that people who follow this thread would be interested in this news. 

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/11/20/um/m-01093307.htm

If Venezuela formally becomes part of the Mercosur, Chavez' power in this hemisphere will grow exponentially. 

Agrega el artículo: _El viernes, el presidente venezolano calificó a George W. Bush de "asesino, genocida y loco". _

Me parece que se le fue la mano a Huguito en sus declaraciones... digo por lo de calificar a Bush de loco...


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> I'm glad that you condemn this coup. The heritage of military coups in America Latina is still felt. I can't think of a single country that hasn't resorted to coups as a way of furthering the agenda of its elites. In the States if the name of a military appears on the first page of a newspaper, his/her career is over. In many developing countries, that's how many started their political careers. E.g.: Pinocho in Chile. (By the way, we forget that Chile's apparent economic success was built on a violent and bloody coup and the systematic violation of thousands of people's human rights. But who cares, right? What's important is economic prosperity and the fact that there are fewer socialists and communists alive.)


Sure, I agree with you.

También se deben tomar en cuenta los conatos de golpe de Chávez a un gobierno legítimo y democrático, cuando él mismo se la pasa quejándose del 11 de Abril porque fue un golpe de estado a un gobierno legítimo y "democrático"... Eso es a lo que en Venezuela decimos "Mira al burro hablando de orejas", es un dicho que tenemos aquí.


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> I thought that people who follow this thread would be interested in this news.
> 
> http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/11/20/um/m-01093307.htm
> 
> If Venezuela formally becomes part of the Mercosur, Chavez' power in this hemisphere will grow exponentially.


And I feel very worry about that.

Despite the good speeches he gives, this is what still live in Venezuela (among other things):

Reportadas 9 muertes violentas en 48 horas en Carabobo
Candelario José Partida Rivas (54) fue localizado muerto en un camino
Por su parte, José Angel Sequera, de 16 años, fue herido de bala en la calle La Unidad del barrio Fundación Simón Bolívar
En similares circunstancias falleció Luis Cáceres (16) en el barrio Las Palmas, de Valencia.
Yovanny Rafael Villegas (28) murió herido por arma de fuego en la Emergencia del Hospital Central de Valencia
Mientras que un hombre de identidad desconocida fue localizado muerto con impactos de bala
En las últimas 36 horas, catorce personas fallecieron en diferentes hechos de violencia registrados en la ciudad capital, según reportó el Cuerpo de Investigaciones Científicas, Penales y Criminalísticas
Zamir Andrés Mulato González se desempeñaba como mototaxista en Petare. Cuando llevaba a un pasajero, lo interceptaron y le dieron un disparo que le segó la vida
Jonathan Avendaño Mata murió víctima de varias heridas por arma de fuego. Se desconoce el móvil del hecho
Un sujeto conocido como Reyner le quitó la vida de un disparo a Mario Antonio Montero, en hecho sucedido en la escalera principal de barrio Nuevo
Johnny Eliseo Oronó Orozco resultó muerto, y José Eduviges Flores Lares herido, luego de que un individuo apodado “el Fifi” disparó contra un grupo de personas
Manuel Isaac Pico Pico murió de varios balazos que le propinaron dos sujetos conocidos con los apodos “el Portugués” y “Cara de Camión”, quienes decidieron liquidarlo por resistirse a ser despojado de sus pertenencias
De varios tiros mataron a William José González cuando se encontraba frente a la puerta de su vivienda
Anthony John Méndez fue ingresado al hospital Pérez de León con heridas por arma de fuego que le ocasionaron la muerte
Eso es lo que pasa en un fín de semana normal en mi país, mientras que Chávez anda pendiente de tener cosas de lujo, como su propio avion mega-extra-lujoso.

Esas cosas estaban desde antes de Chávez, pero que yo sepa no tan pronunciadas y él no ha mejorado nada!

Él invita a la gente a invadir la propiedad privada!
A mí mismo me han tratado de matraquear policías "bolivarianos"!
En Venezuela no se vive tranquilo! En todo momento que estás en la calle estás pendiente de que te van a robar! Inclusive en los centro comerciales _buenos_! Aquí te matan para quitarte un par de zapatos! Aquí te invaden las propiedades que tengas para pasar vacaciones!
Si firmaste en contra de Chávez, corres el riesgo de tener problemas al hacer trámites en organismos públicos gracias a la famosa "lista de tascón"!
Y con todo el dinero que nos metemos por el petróleo las carreteras y autopistas se están desarmando! Los colegios públicos "funcionan" en condiciones deprimentes! Los hospitales no sirven! Y a dónde nuestro dinero del petróleo? A los bolsillos de muchos de los que trabajan para el gobierno _bolivariano_!

Cuidado con la influencia de Chávez en sus países!


----------



## Fernando

Gustavoang I think it is no point to continue:

- You (and other Venezolenas in this thread) are against Chávez. You think he rules bad.

- Everness thinks otherwise. His/her main point: Chávez has been voted. You think the 2004 poll was not clean. Everness thinks they were not.

My questions to you:

- Everness. What do you think Chávez has MADE well? Please, do not use arguments with me such as 'Chávez for ever', Viva el Che, Carajo'. I can simply not stand them. I am totally unware of social constructivism also.

- Gustavoang, I am sure your friends are against Chávez, but I am not sure you will represent the medium venezolean (unluckily).


----------



## chula

En mi opinión Chavez es un producto de su tiempo. El suelo fértil de los popuslistas es el de una población harta de los políticos corruptos, harta de la situación económica. Ellos se hacen llamar los abogados de los pobres, la voz de los pobres, la voz del hombre común etc.  Parte de la culpa de lo que ocurre en parte la tienen las malas políticas económicas que sólo buscan favorizar a los ricos. El pueblo es totalmente olvidado y puesto a un lado, dejándolo aislado a que se siga empobreciendo. En esa miseria, llega un hombre que con sus palabras "los representa" y les "da una voz" finalmente. Lamentablemente son sólamente palabras y no hechos. Dale al pobre un pedazo de pan y se quedará contento. 
Espero sigan el hilo de mi argumentación, solamente quiero ser breve.


----------



## Gustavoang

Fernando said:
			
		

> Gustavoang, I am sure your friends are against Chávez, but I am not sure you will represent the medium venezolean (unluckily).


Yes, they all are against Chávez with no exception, as far as I know. However, I do have about 5 relatives who support Chávez, plus _one_ neighbor and a couple friends of my relatives. That's it, AFAIK.

And I'm only trying to represent my idealism, which also includes what I see about other people (at least I think so). But I know I don't represent the medium venezuelan because I focus the problem to the population, while I have always believed that people use to focus the problem to governments *... That's too easy!

I was talking to one the members of this forum, and this is a part of the message I sent:


> De verdad es muy difícil no hacerse preguntas y no analizar tu entorno cuando te encuentras en una situación como la que estamos.
> 
> Entre nuestros males, tenemos el tener una minoría de gente queriendo manejar un pueblo entero a su antojo, y otros de nuestros males, está el no poner de nuestra parte en mejorar en otros aspectos que no tiene que ver con política, sino con nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Cada vez que me encuentro ante un situación o en una conversación de este tipo, se me hace imposible no expresar mi desagrado. Y es que pienso que ese es nuestro único problema: ser maginales; marginales no desde el punto de vista económico, sino, marginales por _mantenernos al margen de todo_ y no reclamar cuando sufrirmos de un atropello. Los demás problemas sólo son consecuencia de la marginalidad.
> 
> Estamos como estamos por mantenernos "al margen" de la corrupción, del *increíble* irrespeto a las señales de tránsito... en fín, estamos así por pensar "si lo demás lo hacen, ¿por qué yo no puedo?". Y el gobierno de Chávez se ha aprovechado enormemente de ese idealismo, por eso lo tenemos todavía.


A good source to get more information on what I call "marginalidad", is "El autoestima del venezolano" by Manuel Barroso.

However, _sometimes_ in this country the best solution is to stay quiet, unless you and your closer relatives have bodyguards and feel pretty safe with them.

* On previous posts, I mentioned several situations about the ineffectiveness of this government regarding many of our problems, but I did that because I wanted to prove that this government is not as good as many people think. I maintain that we have to focus our problems to the population, which also includes to be tough on ineffective and corrupt governments.

Regards.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> YesHowever, I do have about 5 relatives who support Chávez, plus _one_ neighbor and a couple friends of my relatives.


 
Ay como me dió risa esto... jajaja... sisi, yo también tengo una prima chavista, pero a nosotros no nos importa, ella es chévere e igualito la queremos mucho... ;-)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nestor Coronel said:
			
		

> Pienso que no debemos desvirtuar la importancia de este forum. Si lo vamos a utilizar para asuntos políticos del país que fuere, vamos a caer en discusiones de nunca acabar.
> Dediquémonos a los idiomas para que podamos aprender lo que no sabemos.
> Si alguien desea preguntar otras cosas, puede ir a otros lugares de la web y chatear de lo que se le ocurra.




Apoyo la moción de Nestor y creo que está pasando lo que dijo.... se ha vuelto ya un cuento de no acabar este hilo y así será porque siempre habrá divergencia en la política. Como decimos en México:
"Si quieres agradar no hables de política o religión en la mesa"
Saludos y respete a cada una de vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Everness

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> And I feel very worry about that.
> 
> Despite the good speeches he gives, this is what still live in Venezuela (among other things):
> 
> Reportadas 9 muertes violentas en 48 horas en Carabobo
> Candelario José Partida Rivas (54) fue localizado muerto en un camino
> Por su parte, José Angel Sequera, de 16 años, fue herido de bala en la calle La Unidad del barrio Fundación Simón Bolívar
> En similares circunstancias falleció Luis Cáceres (16) en el barrio Las Palmas, de Valencia.
> Yovanny Rafael Villegas (28) murió herido por arma de fuego en la Emergencia del Hospital Central de Valencia
> Mientras que un hombre de identidad desconocida fue localizado muerto con impactos de bala
> En las últimas 36 horas, catorce personas fallecieron en diferentes hechos de violencia registrados en la ciudad capital, según reportó el Cuerpo de Investigaciones Científicas, Penales y Criminalísticas
> Zamir Andrés Mulato González se desempeñaba como mototaxista en Petare. Cuando llevaba a un pasajero, lo interceptaron y le dieron un disparo que le segó la vida
> Jonathan Avendaño Mata murió víctima de varias heridas por arma de fuego. Se desconoce el móvil del hecho
> Un sujeto conocido como Reyner le quitó la vida de un disparo a Mario Antonio Montero, en hecho sucedido en la escalera principal de barrio Nuevo
> Johnny Eliseo Oronó Orozco resultó muerto, y José Eduviges Flores Lares herido, luego de que un individuo apodado “el Fifi” disparó contra un grupo de personas
> Manuel Isaac Pico Pico murió de varios balazos que le propinaron dos sujetos conocidos con los apodos “el Portugués” y “Cara de Camión”, quienes decidieron liquidarlo por resistirse a ser despojado de sus pertenencias
> De varios tiros mataron a William José González cuando se encontraba frente a la puerta de su vivienda
> Anthony John Méndez fue ingresado al hospital Pérez de León con heridas por arma de fuego que le ocasionaron la muerte
> Eso es lo que pasa en un fín de semana normal en mi país, mientras que Chávez anda pendiente de tener cosas de lujo, como su propio avion mega-extra-lujoso.
> 
> Esas cosas estaban desde antes de Chávez, pero que yo sepa no tan pronunciadas y él no ha mejorado nada!
> 
> Él invita a la gente a invadir la propiedad privada!
> A mí mismo me han tratado de matraquear policías "bolivarianos"!
> En Venezuela no se vive tranquilo! En todo momento que estás en la calle estás pendiente de que te van a robar! Inclusive en los centro comerciales _buenos_! Aquí te matan para quitarte un par de zapatos! Aquí te invaden las propiedades que tengas para pasar vacaciones!
> Si firmaste en contra de Chávez, corres el riesgo de tener problemas al hacer trámites en organismos públicos gracias a la famosa "lista de tascón"!
> Y con todo el dinero que nos metemos por el petróleo las carreteras y autopistas se están desarmando! Los colegios públicos "funcionan" en condiciones deprimentes! Los hospitales no sirven! Y a dónde nuestro dinero del petróleo? A los bolsillos de muchos de los que trabajan para el gobierno _bolivariano_!
> 
> Cuidado con la influencia de Chávez en sus países!



Please read any Latin American newspaper on line you'll find news like the ones you've listed. Violence has been institutionalized at all societal levels. People are and feel unsafe. This is the consequence of decades of military dictatorships and, later on, of the decision of Latin American elites to adhere uncritically to the so called free-market policies. Wasn't it Menem who said that Argentina had finally become part of the First World? Of course the international community takes no responsibility for this outcome. They continue to argue that there was no problem with the recipe; what happened, they say, is that the developing world didn't follow the instructions. 

How do we get out of this mess? I think that the integration of Latin American regional economies is a must. Mercosur is struggling but it's a good model. If the serious issue of inequalities isn't addressed, (e.g. US farm subsidies) ALCA will bring about more poverty to Latin America.


----------



## Everness

Fernando said:
			
		

> - Everness. What do you think Chávez has MADE well? Please, do not use arguments with me such as 'Chávez for ever', Viva el Che, Carajo'. I can simply not stand them. I am totally unware of social constructivism also.



Chavez has provided us with an alternative ideological framework to understand and address the problems that Latin America suffers. Free-market is a great and attractive concept that works perfectly in a perfect world. But ours isn't a perfect world. The new breed of capitalism operating in our globalized economy doesn't care about people dying from hunger, etc. Shareholders just want to maximize returns on their investments. 

I strongly recommend that you carefully read Kirchner's speech at the Fourth Summit of the Americas. 

http://www.summit-americas.org/Docu... del presidente de la República Argentina.pdf


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> Please read any Latin American newspaper on line you'll find news like the ones you've listed. Violence has been institutionalized at all societal levels. People are and feel unsafe. This is the consequence of decades of military dictatorships and, later on, of the decision of Latin American elites to adhere uncritically to the so called free-market policies. Wasn't it Menem who said that Argentina had finally become part of the First World? Of course the international community takes no responsibility for this outcome. They continue to argue that there was no problem with the recipe; what happened, they say, is that the developing world didn't follow the instructions.
> 
> How do we get out of this mess? I think that the integration of Latin American regional economies is a must. Mercosur is struggling but it's a good model. If the serious issue of inequalities isn't addressed, (e.g. US farm subsidies) ALCA will bring about more poverty to Latin America.


I accept you these reasons, but I think they do not explain the whole listing.


----------



## Fernando

Everness said:
			
		

> Chavez has provided us with an alternative ideological framework to understand and address the problems that Latin America suffers. Free-market is a great and attractive concept that works perfectly in a perfect world. But ours isn't a perfect world. The new breed of capitalism operating in our globalized economy doesn't care about people dying from hunger, etc. Shareholders just want to maximize returns on their investments.



Firstly, I doubt Chávez can provide a coherent ideological framework to understand how I must put my shoes on.

Secondly, if you want to discuss capitalism advantages and disadvantages open a new thread. We are talking about whether the people in Venezuela are living better or worse off. If you want to discuss this point we would like to hear the opinions of those Venzoleans you meet that think they are better off.


----------



## Everness

Fernando said:
			
		

> Firstly, I doubt Chávez can provide a coherent ideological framework to understand how I must put my shoes on.
> 
> Secondly, if you want to discuss capitalism advantages and disadvantages open a new thread. We are talking about whether the people in Venezuela are living better or worse off. If you want to discuss this point we would like to hear the opinions of those Venzoleans you meet that think they are better off.



Have you read "Chavez : Venezuela and the New Latin America"? I've found out that people reject and dismiss Chavez without reading anything he wrote. (After all, what can you expect from a former army paratrooper?) Ah, there is little or no editorializing in this book. 

Second, I don't need to open a new thread on capitalism. You asked me what I thought about his contributions and I responded. Theory informs praxis. He is working out of a new theoretical framework since 1999 when he was first elected. On the other hand, what can any president really accomplish in 5 years? Let's not forget that during his short tenure he survived a coup. On top of that, the most powerful country in the world wants him out of the picture.


----------



## Everness

Keep in mind that these are Chilean and not Cuban pollsters. 

_An independent Chilean polling group recently reported that Chávez has a 65 percent approval rating among Venezuelans, 30 points higher than Bush's domestic approval rating_

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...enes_unlikely_allies_spurred_oil_deal?mode=PF

I must be truthful: I haven't yet met a Venezuelan (I work with 3 of them) who doesn't despise Chavez. By the way, they are all beautiful and intellectually sophisticated individuals. It also appears that no Venezuelan in this forum is on Chavez' side. So what's going on? Is Chavez paying these independent Chilean group to puff up these percentages or does the vast majority of Venezuelans, probably the poor and the working class, dearly love Hugo?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hablando de generalidades y viendo la trayectoria del señor Chavez, la inconformidad del pueblo venezolano podemos comprender como se mantiene en el poder el señor.  Si revisan la forma en que se escribió la pregunta del referendum, (_underhanded, tricky, preparada para que confundir a las personas_) puede que haya sido mal interpretada por la mayoría de las personas, quienes votaron, tal vez, pensando que votaban en contra de Chavez cuando en realidad lo hacían a su favor.  Recordemos, que en ocasiones leemos lo que queremos leer y no lo que realmente está escrito.  

Por otro lado, todos debemos de estar pendientes de los otros subversivos que tenemos dentro de nuestros paises;  México no se queda atrás.  

Saludos,


----------



## Gustavoang

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Si revisan la forma en que se escribió la pregunta del referendum, (_underhanded, tricky, preparada para que confundir a las personas_) puede que haya sido mal interpretada por la mayoría de las personas, quienes votaron, tal vez, pensando que votaban en contra de Chavez cuando en realidad lo hacían a su favor.  Recordemos, que en ocasiones leemos lo que queremos leer y no lo que realmente está escrito.


Yo pienso que la pregunta no puede ser tan confusa hasta el punto en que lo planteas.

Este fue el planteamiento:_ ¿Está usted de acuerdo en dejar sin efecto el mandato popular otorgado mediante elecciones democráticas legítimas al ciudadano Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías como presidente de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela para el actual período presidencial? ¿No o si?_

Sin embargo, esta es una de las tantas situaciones que demuestran la particialización del CNE. Para esa pregunta no hace falta recordarnos como llegó Chávez a su cargo. Por otro lado, pero con menor importancia, cuando la gente suele hacer una pregunta que puede tener un "si" o un "no" como respuesta, TODO EL MUNDO dice "¿Si o no?", pero a ellos les pareció mejor poner la que les conviene de primero.

Qué tal esto: _¿Está usted de acuerdo en dejar sin efecto el mandato otorgado al ciudadano Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías como presidente de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela para el actual período presidencial? ¿Si o no?_

¿Crees que el CNE es imparcial? ¿No o si?

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Everness said:
			
		

> It also appears that no Venezuelan in this forum is on Chavez' side. So what's going on? Is Chavez paying these independent Chilean group to puff up these percentages or does the vast majority of Venezuelans, probably the poor and the working class, dearly love Hugo?


No me extrañaría que le pagara a alguien para que aparentara estar de su lado; él está cansado de hacer eso aquí. Cómo crees tú que consigue tanta gente para sus meetings? Pagándole 120.000 bolívares (VEB) + Transporte + Mucha cerveza + Cesta de comida (en algunos casos)... *Consígueme un venezolano pobre que me diga que estoy mintiendo! ¿Qué venezolano puede decir que estoy mintiendo???*

Lo que si te voy a admitir es, de las tres clases sociales (alta, media y baja), la que más apoya a Chávez es la baja. Sin embargo, con eso no quiero decir que la mayoría de la clase baja está con Chávez.

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hoy me llegaron por e-mail estas fotografías:

http://www.gustavonarea.name/che-guevara-venezuela/01.jpg
http://www.gustavonarea.name/che-guevara-venezuela/02.jpg
http://www.gustavonarea.name/che-guevara-venezuela/03.jpg
http://www.gustavonarea.name/che-guevara-venezuela/04.jpg
http://www.gustavonarea.name/che-guevara-venezuela/05.jpg

Me dicen que son de un colegio en una población de gente de clase baja en Caracas - Venezuela. Yo no estoy seguro de que sean de allí, aunque me parece que sí porque en la quinta fotografía me parece ver en el fondo las torres de "Parque Central" (un lugar de Caracas).

Interpreten ustedes mismos lo que significa eso. Yo lo llamo intimidación.

Por otro lado, este es otro e-mail que me mandaron:


> Votaré por Chávez
> 
> No sé quién lo escribió, pero está genial. Así sí votaré por
> Chávez.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 1.- Votaré por Chávez cuando vaya a Japón y la mayoría de sus
> productos digan "Made In Venezuela"; eso si sería revolución.
> 
> 2.- Votaré por Chávez cuando en vez de salir a gritar ¡Oligarcas!
> tenga mi propia empresa de exportación de productos venezolanos
> para EEUU y vaya a mi trabajo en un vehículo 100% venezolano; esto
> si sería revolución.
> 
> 3.- Votaré por Chávez cuando en vez de salir a gritar ¡Golpistas!
> ningún Fiscal, Policía, Guardia Nacional o funcionario público me
> matraquee, porque el sueldo miserable que tienen no les alcanzan
> para mantener a su familia o su Status Quo. Esto si sería
> revolución.
> 
> 4.- Votaré por Chávez cuando en vez de salir a gritar
> ¡Neoliberalismo Salvaje! los estadounidenses tengan que pedir visa
> para poder entrar a mi país, y sus carros digan "Hecho en
> Venezuela"
> 
> 5.- Votaré por Chávez cuando en vez de traer cubanos para Barrio
> Adentro, los hospitales parezcan clínicas privadas.
> 
> 6.- Votaré por Chávez cuando en vez de recibir unos estúpidos Bs.
> 120.000 de alguna Misión, pueda estar seguro de un futuro
> profesional estable.
> 
> 7.- Votaré por Chávez cuando Venezuela sea un país de ricos y no de
> pobretones estúpidos gritando con una franelita roja y una gorra
> ¡revolución¡
> 
> 8.- Votaré por Chávez cuando el mundo nos envidie por ser un modelo
> de economía...
> 
> ... por qué no?
> 
> Por qué Japón SI y nosotros NO?
> Por qué Taiwán SI y nosotros NO?
> Por qué Aruba SI y nosotros NO?
> Por qué España SI y nosotros NO?
> Por qué Noruega Si y nosotros
> NO?
> Por qué Holanda Si y nosotros NO?
> Por qué Hong Kong Si y nosotros NO?
> Por qué Francia Si y nosotros NO?
> Por qué Italia Si y nosotros NO?
> Por qué cualquier país sin riqueza como Venezuela lo logra y
> nosotros NO?
> 
> Coooonchale, por eso la gente votó por Chávez; porque pensaron que
> iban a ver una revolución, pensaron que no tendrían que bajar más
> la cabeza al ver Travel and Adventure por televisión por cable y
> que no tendrían que envidiar nada al ver Discovery Channel.
> 
> Pensaron que Chávez iba a hacer una revolución, pero nunca les pasó
> por la mente el pendejo del Che Guevara ni Fidel Castro y su
> revolución cubana, porque creían que los venezolanos no éramos
> estúpidos.
> 
> ¿A quién no le gusta vivir bien, en una casa cómoda, con un buen
> empleo y en un país que sea considerado una potencia económica?
> 
> Y lo único que veo es a
> estos estúpidos gritando "Che Guevara!". No
> bromeen!!!
> 
> 8.- Votaré por Chávez cuando no tenga que llamar a nadie "¡Mi
> comandante!" sino Sr. Presidente; Venezuela no es un Cuartel.
> 
> 9.- Votaré por Chávez cuando los dirigentes Chavistas no me hagan
> gritar ¡Oligarcas! pero ellos sí se compran fincas, casas y carros
> y a mi me den Bs. 100.000 para llevar gente a una concentración.
> 
> 10.- Votaré por Chávez cuando los dirigentes chavistas se den
> cuenta que la mejor forma de perpetuarse en el poder es gobernando
> bien. Gobernar bien y a favor, no de los pobres dándoles dinero,
> sino brindando a todos la posibilidad de mejoría a través de una
> economía estable... ¿qué carrizo importan el Che Guevara y Fidel
> Castro?, que resuelvan ellos su pproblema.
> 
> 11.- Votaré por Chávez cuando pueda ir a las reuniones del Comando
> Maisanta en mi Toyota Four
> Runner igual a la que tiene el
> Rovolucionario Barreto, o un BMW como el Rovolucionario Ministro
> Rodríguez, o un Corvette como el de García Carneiro, y no montado
> en una buseta alquilada para los pendejos chavistas. Queremos una
> revolución para que todos seamos iguales de revolucionarios
> progresistas. Eso si sería revolución.
> 
> 12.- Votaré por Chávez cuando no tenga que hacer una cola para
> poder esperar una ración de comida en las casas de alimentación,
> mientras los "revolucionarios" como Lina Ron y Freddy Bernal van
> al "Hamilton Steak House" a discutir las "acciones de calle".
> 
> Si los dirigentes Chavistas y los seis millones de chavistas que
> votaron por el NO logran que sus dirigentes y gobernantes logren
> esto en Venezuela, estoy plenamente seguro, "camarada", de que no
> habrá necesidad de elecciones más nunca en Venezuela, porque
> ¿Para
> qué salir de una revolución así?
> 
> Pero si tú, Chavista, te das cuenta de que no vamos hacia esto...
> Cooonchale: reflexiona... o vas a seguir soñando como sueña desde hace
> más de 46 años el pueblo de Cuba, por una revolución que nunca les
> ha llegado?. Olvídate del Che Guevara compadre, ese no da para
> vivir, ni educa a tus hijos ni te da porvenir; esas son estupideces
> del pasado.
> 
> Amigo chavista que me lees: Pídeles y Exígeles a tus dirigentes que
> conviertan a Venezuela en una potencia Económica e Industrial, y te
> aseguro "Camarada", que tú al igual que yo, más nunca tendremos que
> admirarle nada a ningún país del mundo... entiendes?????
> 
> ....Y jamás, lee bien: ¡JAMÁS! tendrás que volver a salir a la
> calle a gritar ¡Revolución! ¡Oligarcas! ¡Fascistas! ¡Golpistas!
> ¡Terroristas! con una franelita roja y una gorra regalada para
> luego volver a tu casa y saber que sigues y seguirás siendo el
> mismo pendejo y que nada cambiará; solo esperando -quizás si estás
> bien con ellos (con los de arriba)- a que llegue el 15 o el 30 para
> la pensión de alguna de las misiones.
> 
> Quiero vivir en la República (Bolivariana) de Venezuela como un Rey
> y no como un mongólico babeándome con las bellezas y las ciudades
> de otros países, viendo televisión, mientras miro por la ventana de
> mi apartamento a lo lejos, los barrios donde viven muchos
> "¡revolucionarios¡"



Nota: El mensaje está intacto a cómo me lo enviaron, aunque le tuve que quitar algunas groserías que tenía.

Yo estoy de acuerdo con todo el mensaje, excepto por pequeños detallitos que no vienen al caso.

Cuales son sus impresiones?

Saludos.


----------



## siljam

Para adquirir riqueza de vocabulario, dominio del discurso, coherencia
en la exposición, profundidad en los conceptos, lo mejor que Chavez
podría hacer es estudiar cuidadosamente los discursos de Busch.


----------



## Carlston

Yo creo que muchos politicos, por no llamarlos ladrones, se toman demasiado en serio la celebre frase "no es mas rico el que mas tiene sino el que menos necesita" y la usan para el pueblo, les regalan limosnas y los intentan mantener contentos, mientras ellos se permiten amasar dinero como si fueran Bill Gates, no quiero pensar que pasaria en España si Felipe Gonzalez, Aznar o Zapatero hubieran conseguido durante su gobierno las riquezas de las que disponen Fidel y Chavez.
Desgraciadamente cuando tienes hambre piensas con el estomago y no con la cabeza,  y eres capaz de creer una y otra vez las mismas cosas que con el estomago lleno no creerias, por eso me creo lo de que la sociedad baja apoye a Chavez, no porque sean menos inteligentes, sino porque tienen hambre y es mas facil creerte a alguien que te diga que en 20 dias va a cambiar el pais, que no ha alguien que te diga que eso hay que hacerlo poco a poco ( que es como a mi juicio, se hace).

Saludos


----------



## Quebar

chavez en ciertas cosas me gusta, por ejemplo el recuperar la soberania social y politica de su pais, eso es bueno, pero el irrespeta la soberania de los demas paises queriendo imponer sus ideas socialistas a otros governantes, y esto es algo que ha logrado muy bien de aproxiamdamente 10 paises suramericanos 8 o 9 son socilistas con una fuerte influencia de chavez sobre este govierno, sabe utilizar muy bien sus suministros de petroleos y de hidrocarburos, esto lo ha hecho manejar un tipo de monopolio petrolifico que tiene influencia en otros paises.

graciaspor sus opiniones.


----------



## srsh

Quebar said:
			
		

> sabe utilizar muy bien sus suministros de petroleos y de hidrocarburos, esto lo ha hecho manejar un tipo de monopolio petrolifico que tiene influencia en otros paises.


 
Irónico, un monopolio petrolífico de parte de un país socialista.


----------



## carola_fariasm

En Chile, nuestro Presidente es socialista y, si Dios quiere, eligiremos la proxima semana a una Presidenta socialista. 
Pienso que Chavez es un socialista dictador sediento de poder. Ha alegado en contra de todos los gobernantes del Cono Sur y se ha inmiscuido en las políticas internas de varios de nuestros países, hace mas de un año por el asunto de la mediterraneidad de Bolivia y solo esta semana habló en contra de Peru, dizque apoyando las reivindicaciones de sus amigos y hermanos de Bolivia.
No entiendo por qué se le da tanta tribuna a este señor lleno de ansias de poder. El no sigue el sueño bolivariano, él quiere construir Chavezlandia


----------



## adonis

Esto comenzo como un intercambio de opinion, y es para aprender mas que lo hacemos.
No digo que esta mal. puesto que entre estos mismos podemos practicar, al mismo tiempo pienso que Nestor tiene razon, No deberiamos de politizar esta pagina talvez *SRSH* Ya tenga en claro su duda acerca de hugo Chavez. Gracias.


----------



## lady bedan

Hola!!
Qué lástima que no tuve acceso a este foro cuando parecía estar más interesante. De igual manera voy a expresar mi opinión para aquellos que por casualidad entren a este espacio. En primer lugar creo que las opiniones acerca del Presidente Chávez son muy subjetivas, todo depende desde el punto de vista que se vea. Me siento afortunada de poder tener una opinión, a mi modo de ver, clara y argumentada, debido a que he tenido la oportunidad de ver las dos caras de la moneda, por mi condición de bilingüe he podido trabajar con gente muy pudiente y con gente de los más bajos estratos sociales. Es muy fácil decir que Chávez es un loco incoherente,  sobre todo si eres de otro país, y sólo ves lo que se dice en las noticias. Yo como venezolana me dejo guiar más que por sus discursos, por lo que veo en la calle, no sólo en las zonas del este (más pudientes) sino también en los barrios más pobres, y que siempre han estado excluidos. Sería muy positivo que todo el mundo tuviera la oportunidad de experimentar lo que se siente ver como una persona de 60 años que ya no tenia esperanzas de surgir de ninguna manera, aprende a leer y  escribir, a entender cuales son sus derechos y deberes a través de la constitución. Es bueno que el mundo sepa que en Venezuela se están implementando misiones que abarcan el sector educativo, social, de salud y pare usted de contar. Cuando yo veo a esa gente sonriendo y felices de saber que tienen oportunidades de ser incluidos como ciudadanos, entonces me olvida por completo que las cadenas duran 4 horas... Esta es sólo mi opinión personal (muy personal) y si alguien quisiera intercambiar más información acerca de todo este proceso que vive Venezuela, estaré muy receptiva....

Chau


----------



## lady bedan

Hola!!
Qué lástima que no tuve acceso a este foro cuando parecía estar más interesante. De igual manera voy a expresar mi opinión para aquellos que, como yo, entren a este espacio por casualidad. En primer lugar creo que las opiniones acerca del Presidente Chávez son muy subjetivas, todo depende desde el punto de vista que se vea. Me siento afortunada de poder tener una opinión, a mi modo de ver, clara y argumentada, debido a que he tenido la oportunidad de ver las dos caras de la moneda, por mi condición de bilingüe he podido trabajar con gente muy pudiente y con gente de los más bajos estratos sociales. Es muy fácil decir que Chávez es un loco incoherente,  sobre todo si eres de otro país, y sólo ves lo que se dice en las noticias. Yo como venezolana me dejo guiar más que por sus discursos, por lo que veo en la calle, no sólo en las zonas del este (más pudientes) sino también en los barrios más pobres, y que siempre han estado excluidos. Sería muy positivo que todo el mundo tuviera la oportunidad de experimentar lo que se siente ver como una persona de 60 años que ya no tenia esperanzas de surgir de ninguna manera, aprende a leer y  escribir, a entender cuales son sus derechos y deberes a través de la constitución. Es bueno que el mundo sepa que en Venezuela se están implementando misiones que abarcan el sector educativo, social, de salud y pare usted de contar. Cuando yo veo a esa gente sonriendo y felices de saber que tienen oportunidades de ser incluidos como ciudadanos, entonces me olvida por completo que las cadenas duran 4 horas... Esta es sólo mi opinión personal (muy personal) y si alguien quisiera intercambiar más información acerca de todo este proceso que vive Venezuela, estaré muy receptiva....

Chau


----------



## 涼宮

srsh said:


> Me llama la atención este tema, ya que he notado que la opinión internacional en general es de desacuerdo ante la manera de actuar de Hugo Chavez, presidente de Venezuela (su política, la manera en que se dirige a otras personas, sus contradicciones, etc), y realmente me gustaría saber qué opinan de él la misma gente de Venezuela, es decir, ¿están contentos con él?
> 
> He notado cómo hay gente, por ejemplo de Estados Unidos que está en total desacuerdo con el gobierno de Bush e incluso se manifiestan en su contra, ¿Lo mismo sucede en Venezuela en contra de Hugo Chavez?
> 
> Gracias!



A mí también me da curiosidad saber lo que piensan de él en otros países. Aunque su salud está mal actualmente, pero mirá cómo ha durado el condena'o, 2012 y se piensa reelanzar de nuevo para presidente, la avaricia la avaricia . Para mí, él ha hecho cosas buenas y malas, como todo presidente, en mi opinión, no hay 'demócrata' que haga todo bien ni 'dictador' que haga todo mal. Todos somos escalas de grises. Pero, sinceramente, ya él ha durado mucho en el poder sin arreglar unos de los 2 problemas más grandes de Venezuela: delincuencia y corrupción, es hora de que lo cambien, y a ver si ojalá llega algún(a) líder que mejore Venezuela. Tener alrededor de 50 hasta 100 personas asesinadas semalmente no es pa' alegrarse, hace falta una mano dura que condene el crimen, Venezuela está podrida en corrupción, los policías son más malandros que los malandros. Te sale mejor llevar tú una navaja para defenderte tú mismo que decirle a un policía que te acaban de robar. Venezuela tiene muchas cosas para salir a flote como un tremendo país económicamente hablando: petróleo, turismo, gas, gasolina, alimentos, y na' de na' que se aprovecha bien eso, según veo. La gasolina en este país es más barata que el agua, y no la incrementan a un precio descente. Yo no tengo nada en contra de él ni lo apoyo, pone las tremendas plastas a veces y en otras ha hecho cosas buenas. Pero es muy ignorante, ignorante pero inteligente, sabe como mantener a los pobres de su lado. Tiene alguna extraña obsesión con USA, siempre mencionándolo y echándole leña al fuego. Obvio que USA no es un país santico ni mucho menos, pero tiene una obsesión con USA bárbara, pa' mí que le negaron la nacionalidad estadounidense y quedó pica'o con Bush y ahora Obama 



lady bedan said:


> Hola!!
> Cuando yo veo a esa gente sonriendo y felices de saber que tienen oportunidades de ser incluidos como ciudadanos, entonces me olvida por completo que las cadenas duran 4 horas... Esta es sólo mi opinión personal (muy personal) y si alguien quisiera intercambiar más información acerca de todo este proceso que vive Venezuela, estaré muy receptiva....
> Chau



La última cadena que se echó fueron 10 horas, hablando parado sin descanso, yo me pregunto ¿Qué no tiene que mear o qué? ¿o tenía un tubo allí que soltaba el meao sin que nadie viera? porque no es normal andar 10 horas contínuas parado hablando en versión monólogo sin por lo menos tomar agua. Chávez es tremendo monologuista, y se va demasiado por las ramas, madre santa, de pequeño tuvo que haber sido asocial o reprimido para hablar tanta paja de grande


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Uy, doce años depués!

Uno: no es Chavez, como indica el título, sino Chávez. Algún moderador hubiera corregido.

Y como dice:



 *涼宮* 


...pienso exactamente lo contrario.
Estoy con él. Sin duda.


----------



## 涼宮

No sé si conozcas al comediante venezolano ''El Conde der Guácharo''. En uno de sus tantos shows critica a Chávez. Es tremendo comediante, muy grosero pero muy gracioso. Aquí puedes ver el show, son como 9 partes el show, pero no todo el show es sobre Chávez: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZAXzrwrx1M


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vanda said:


> Why on earth Lula is the one supporting Chavez? They behave the same way...


Es cierto, estimada, le brindó apoyo verbal de continuo. Le llamó "el mejor presidente que ha tenido Venezuela". Todo eso es cierto, pero para mí, que no soy lulista, está claro que los resultados, en todos los órdenes, de los gobiernos de izquierda en Brasil y en Venezuela no podrían ser más disímiles. Te elogio, pero no hago lo mismo que tú haces. En Brasil, los que quieren producir allí hacen cola para entrar. En Venezuela, y en otros países de la región, para salir. La mejor distancia es la mayor. Menos inversión, menos trabajo. Mal o bien, Brasil no ha caído en esa izquierda jacobina, radical y antidemocrática en la que han caído varios de los países latinoamericanos. No en la misma medida que Venezuela, pero varios. Varios.
Saluditos


----------



## Vanda

E, graças a DEus, Adolfo que o Brasil não tomou o caminho esquerdista, radical!


----------



## germanbz

Hace pocos días veía en varios diarios la foto de un desconsolado jefe de una tribu indígena tras la noticia de un nuevo proyecto de explotación y colonización de la selva, hay veces que el concepto de izquierda es un maquillaje que da buena prensa a buena parte del pueblo, mientras se hacen políticas de la más pura derecha liberal. En España ocurrió hace poco también, mientras se maquillaba la imagen política con una serie de leyes sociales muchas de ellas imposibles de llevar económicamente la política económica se dejaba en manos de bancos, grandes financieros y grandes compañías, así que vigilad, vigilad eso de que con una cortina de humo llamado "política social y de izquierdas" no os estén vendiendo brasil.

Respecto a Venezuela, aquí tenemos una palabra para ciertos personajes "salvapatrias populacheros", realmente da un poco igual si lo que hacen o dicen lo hacen en nombre de la derecha o la izquierda, en nombre del comunismo o capitalismo, ellos quieren el poder y se pondrán traje de armani, chándal, jersey de lana o traje militar,banda y sombrero de plato según convenga. Al final se creen unos iluminados  paternalistas, se ven necesarios para una país sin rumbo, y su populacherismo que domésticamente puede funcionar, fuera de sus fronteras resulta únicamente una muestra más de "voceras sin un ápice de saber estar". Chavez alimenta sus descalificaciones con petróleo así como lo puede hacer Almadineyah. Por supuesto estos personajillos no aparecen únicamente en lugares como venezuela, aquí en España a nivel de autonomías y sobre todo alcaldías elementos circenses al estilo chavez en este caso habitualmente de la derecha pero con unos tics de comportamiento muy similares se encuentran por todas partes.


----------



## SickkkBoy

Estoy cansado de Chávez... 12 años... 12 años!!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

germanbz said:


> realmente da un poco igual si lo que hacen o dicen lo hacen en nombre de la derecha o la izquierda, en nombre del comunismo o capitalismo, ellos quieren el poder y se pondrán traje de armani, chándal, jersey de lana o traje militar,banda y sombrero de plato según convenga. Al final se creen unos iluminados  paternalistas, se ven necesarios para una país sin rumbo, y su populacherismo que domésticamente puede funcionar, fuera de sus fronteras resulta únicamente una muestra más de "voceras sin un ápice de saber estar".


Exacto. Hace poco leía una columna de Vargas Llosa a propósito del peronismo. No decía mucha cosa nueva, pero era interesante de todos modos. Ese movimiento cobijó a las versiones más extremas de la derecha y de la izquierda dentro de un mismo partido, pero no en períodos de tiempo diversos, sino de manera contemporánea. ¿Cómo se puede entender que cohabiten dentro de un mismo partido gente supuestamente tan disímil? Para mí la respuesta es que, en realidad, no eran y no son polo norte-polo sur; tienen en común, por encima del papel de regalo con que presenten y vendan sus ideas, el ansia de poder, el fanatismo de los iluminados, la impunidad de los corruptos y el desprecio e indiferencia por las instituciones republicanas. Ejemplos, aquí en América Latina, sobran.
Saludos


----------



## merquiades

He leído vuestros comentarios y estoy de acuerdo en que los políticos son una especie aparte, da igual que sean de izquierdas o de derechas.  Muchos de los cuales venderían a su madre con tal de sacar provecho.  En este momento me da asco el panorama político de la mayoría de los países que conozco.  Le hacen daño al pueblo y se llenan los bolsillos.

Por cierto, hace poco ha vuelto a ganar Chávez. ¿Por qué será?


----------



## germanbz

merquiades said:


> He leído vuestros comentarios y estoy de acuerdo en que los políticos son una especie aparte, da igual que sean de izquierdas o de derechas.  Muchos de los cuales venderían a su madre con tal de sacar provecho.  En este momento me da asco el panorama político de la mayoría de los países que conozco.  Le hacen daño al pueblo y se llenan los bolsillos.
> 
> Por cierto, hace poco ha vuelto a ganar Chávez. ¿Por qué será?



Yo y en lo que conozco, cada vez estoy más en contra de esa expresión que está tan de moda (al menos aquí en España) de "clase política" o "casta política". Realmente en una democracia (y a veces incluso en dictaduras) esa denominada "clase política" es una representación totalmente visible del promedio ético, moral y cultural de la sociedad que representa. Ciertos politicos que gobiernan como caciques del siglo XIX, implicados en casos de corrupción, o que presumen de opulencia rodeados de "validos", aduladores y obispos, y que son sistemáticamente reelegidos libremente en las urnas, únicamente están representando políticamente a su sociedad. Desde luego que ciertos políticos con unas maneras públicas vergonzosas, populacheras, con una dicción que da vergüenza ajena, con unas carreras que no han demostrado nada no tendrían futuro en ciertos paises en los que su sociedad más preparada y exigente no aceptaría a estos tipos fueran del partido o tendencia que fueran. Los voceras de gorros de plato, los caciques corruptos, los encantadores de serpientes y los demagogos que insultan a la inteligencia en cada frase, sólo pueden crear una "clase política" en sociedades que sean caldo de cultivo para emerger y en sociedades donde la inteligencia no sea una virtud sino una rara avis, la cultura sea mal vista y el análisis personal y el criterio sea una exclusiva de algunos llamados "antisociales".


----------



## SickkkBoy

merquiades said:


> Por cierto, hace poco ha vuelto a ganar Chávez. ¿Por qué será?


La mayoría de la población en Venezuela es de bajos recursos. Chávez encontró la manera de mantener a los más pobres felices pero sin sacarlos de la pobreza, utilizando decenas de programas populistas en donde se aprovecha de la ingenuidad, mentalidad y resentimiento social de ellos. Tenemos el presidente que nos merecemos. Cualquiera que sea el contrincante, éste siempre ganará. Te hablo de Dios vs Chávez, y Dios pierde. Fui testigo de mesa de las recientes elecciones y dada la distribución de los candidatos en el tarjetón electoral, sumado a la pobre cortina de cartón que cubría al elector, se podía ver claramente por quién votaba cada persona. Y te digo, llegaban muchos con las ropas rotas, en claro estado de pobreza; algunos hasta ebrios, a votar por Chávez. Si a eso le sumas a la gran parte de los funcionarios públicos (que son muchísimos, burocracia pura) que se conforman con su trabajo y no se preocupan por ver a Venezuela progresar, mas los militares que han dejado ser apolíticos, llegamos a una diferencia de 11 puntos porcentuales a favor del actual mandatario.


----------



## germanbz

SickkkBoy said:


> La mayoría de la población en Venezuela es de bajos recursos. Chávez encontró la manera de mantener a los más pobres felices pero sin sacarlos de la pobreza, utilizando decenas de programas populistas en donde se aprovecha de la ingenuidad, mentalidad y resentimiento social de ellos. Tenemos el presidente que nos merecemos. Cualquiera que sea el contrincante, éste siempre ganará. Te hablo de Dios vs Chávez, y Dios pierde. Fui testigo de mesa de las recientes elecciones y dada la distribución de los candidatos en el tarjetón electoral, sumado a la pobre cortina de cartón que cubría al elector, se podía ver claramente por quién votaba cada persona. Y te digo, llegaban muchos con las ropas rotas, en claro estado de pobreza; algunos hasta ebrios, a votar por Chávez. Si a eso le sumas a la gran parte de los funcionarios públicos (que son muchísimos, burocracia pura) que se conforman con su trabajo y no se preocupan por ver a Venezuela progresar, mas los militares que han dejado ser apolíticos, llegamos a una diferencia de 11 puntos porcentuales a favor del actual mandatario.



Y yo te digo que eso que me cuentas, llámese Chávez o llámese de bastantes otras maneras no es una exclusiva de Venezuela. Puedes estar seguro que con la inversión adecuada en campaña y la adecuada dominación de los medios de comunicación aquí podría ganar las elecciones hasta el Pato Donald (y lo haría con amplia mayoría).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Del histrionismo de Chávez es ocioso hablar. Sólo hay que contemplar algunas de sus actuaciones televisivas: una mezcla de ignorancia, ideas prendidas con alfiler y una ignorancia típicamente militar.
Pero las políticas sociales de Chávez, tan criticadas por la derecha venezolana (la que gobernó durante años en la más absoluta corrupción y solipsismo social) son reales.
Arreglar Venezuela, repartida entre una oligarquía pretenciosa y vendepatrias, los que tienen el poder económico, la prensa, los medios de producción, es decir todo el entramado económico, supondría políticas de expropiación e intervención que no permite la propia Constitución Bolivariana.
El gran fallo de Chávez es no acabar con la corrupción (que es la gran lucha en Brasil y que poco a poco allí se va ganando), un mal endémico desde la independencia de las naciones americanas, heredada del corrupto sistema colonial español (no olvidemos que los criollos que iniciaron lo movimientos independentistas eran entonces la oligarquía española).
La derecha venezolana, que rabia por recuperar el poder y entregarse a los USA (sobre todo en cuanto a los recursos naturales), está descalificada y sus críticas rozan a veces el ridículo (como lo que leí antes sobre la situación del sí o el no en un referensum o sobre las cortinas de las cabinas electorales).
De Chávez hay que criticar su caudillismo, pero no sus políticas sociales, las únicas que por ahora, dada la composición social del país (sin clase media y con una oligarquía prepotente y cerril que piensa que Venezuela es su finca privada) se pueden llevar a cabo y que además son básicas: educación y sanidad.
¿Qué hizo la derecha (y la pseudoizquierda socialista al servicio de los oligarcas) en este sentido durante sus mandatos?


----------



## SickkkBoy

XiaoRoel said:


> Del histrionismo de Chávez es ocioso hablar. Sólo hay que contemplar algunas de sus actuaciones televisivas: una mezcla de ignorancia, ideas prendidas con alfiler y una ignorancia típicamente militar.
> Pero las políticas sociales de Chávez, tan criticadas por la derecha venezolana (la que gobernó durante años en la más absoluta corrupción y solipsismo social) son reales.
> Arreglar Venezuela, repartida entre una oligarquía pretenciosa y vendepatrias, los que tienen el poder económico, la prensa, los medios de producción, es decir todo el entramado económico, supondría políticas de expropiación e intervención que no permite la propia Constitución Bolivariana.
> El gran fallo de Chávez es no acabar con la corrupción (que es la gran lucha en Brasil y que poco a poco allí se va ganando), un mal endémico desde la independencia de las naciones americanas, heredada del corrupto sistema colonial español (no olvidemos que los criollos que iniciaron lo movimientos independentistas eran entonces la oligarquía española).
> La derecha venezolana, que rabia por recuperar el poder y entregarse a los USA (sobre todo en cuanto a los recursos naturales), está descalificada y sus críticas rozan a veces el ridículo (como lo que leí antes sobre la situación del sí o el no en un referensum o sobre las cortinas de las cabinas electorales).
> De Chávez hay que criticar su caudillismo, pero no sus políticas sociales, las únicas que por ahora, dada la composición social del país (sin clase media y con una oligarquía prepotente y cerril que piensa que Venezuela es su finca privada) se pueden llevar a cabo y que además son básicas: educación y sanidad.
> ¿Qué hizo la derecha (y la pseudoizquierda socialista al servicio de los oligarcas) en este sentido durante sus mandatos?


No puedes estar más equivocado. Las programas sociales deben estar destinados a ayudar a progresar a quienes lo necesitan, no a comprar votos o simpatía. Te nombro algunos de los programas a ver si te parecen correctos. Misión madres del barrio: dar 300Bs a las madres por cada hijo que tengan, tú me dirás que está incentivando Chávez con eso. Salario mínimo y cesta tickets a los presos, ¿es justo que un delincuente gane lo mismo que un trabajador honesto?. Tú que hablas de las políticas de educación y salud, ¿sabías que Chávez es tan generoso que te ofrece una misión para que seas médico en dos años (lo normal en una universidad pública son 6 años)? Yo estudié mi bachillerato y me gradué con un promedio de 17.5/20 y dado que la medicina me gusta presenté la prueba CNU (algo similiar al SAT en USA) para ver si era capaz de ser médico, obtuve una calificación de 79/100, para ser aceptado en una escuela de medicina necesitas mínimo 82 puntos. Ahora, ¿es justo que una persona con malas calificaciones estudie dos años y ya sea médico? ¿a quién confiarías tu salud?. Es obvio que a Chávez no le interesa en los más mínimo brindar una educación de calidad sino adoctrinar, de eso puedes estar 100% seguro. Esta no es la manera que un país progresa así que no vengas tú a decir que el único error que ha cometido Chávez es no acabar con la corrupción, por dios, piensa en eso, si ese fuera el único problema Venezuela sería una potencia. Chávez ha hecho una muy mala gestión en casi todos o todos los sectores, y ha podido mantenerse gracias al alto precio del petróleo, así de sencillo.
Hablas de la oligarquía como si los que no estamos a favor de este gobierno fuésemos oligarcas, pues te cuento que somos mas de seis millones y medio de personas y créeme que el 95% somos gente humilde.


----------



## Fernando

Aquí os dejo un profundo análisis de por qué llegó Hugo Chávez al poder y por qué se mantiene.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Brent_Spot_monthly.svg&page=1


----------



## Mackinder

Mmh sorry but I have to disagree because he's dead


----------



## merquiades

Estará muerto pero su gobierno aún tiene el poder en Venezuela.  Es decir, nada ha cambiado ni cambiará.


----------



## SickkkBoy

merquiades said:


> Estará muerto pero su gobierno aún tiene el poder en Venezuela.  Es decir, nada ha cambiado ni cambiará.


Muere el líder absoluto e irreemplazable de la revolución, y dices que no ha cambiado nada? Bueno, no hace falta decirte lo equivocado que estás.


----------



## 涼宮

Sí, murió Chávez pero cuando Merquiades dice que nada ha cambiado se ha de referir a la corrupción, crimen y fragmentación venezolana. Realmente, desde que murió Chávez nada ha cambiado mucho, el nuevo presidente es muy incompetente, quien pretende seguir el legado de Chávez. Por supuesto, nunca reemplazará a Chávez, pero el camino que se sigue es muy similar. Venezuela no cambiará sino por un medio radical, el gobierno actual es muy corrupto e inepto, ya ves, nunca han puesto mano dura contra el crimen desde que Chávez empezó a gobernar.


----------



## merquiades

涼宮 said:


> Sí, murió Chávez pero cuando Merquiades dice que nada ha cambiado se ha de referir a la corrupción, crimen y fragmentación venezolana. Realmente, desde que murió Chávez nada ha cambiado mucho, el nuevo presidente es muy incompetente, quien pretende seguir el legado de Chávez. Por supuesto, nunca reemplazará a Chávez, pero el camino que se sigue es muy similar. Venezuela no cambiará sino por un medio radical, el gobierno actual es muy corrupto e inepto, ya ves, nunca han puesto mano dura contra el crimen desde que Chávez empezó a gobernar.



Sí, Suzu.  Has explicado bien lo que quería decir.  Es evidente que ha cambiado la cara del régimen.


----------



## SickkkBoy

涼宮 said:


> Sí, murió Chávez pero cuando Merquiades dice que nada ha cambiado se ha de referir a la corrupción, crimen y fragmentación venezolana. Realmente, desde que murió Chávez nada ha cambiado mucho, el nuevo presidente es muy incompetente, quien pretende seguir el legado de Chávez. Por supuesto, nunca reemplazará a Chávez, pero el camino que se sigue es muy similar. Venezuela no cambiará sino por un medio radical, el gobierno actual es muy corrupto e inepto, ya ves, nunca han puesto mano dura contra el crimen desde que Chávez empezó a gobernar.


Entiendo, y sí, en ese sentido no ha cambiado la situación, incluso creo que ha empeorado pero no hay dudas que, sin Chávez en el poder, el panorama político si cambió, nada mas hace falta ver la paridad de las últimas elecciones, algo que no se había logrado en ninguna de las elecciones anteriores (en las que chávez era el candidato directo).


----------



## 涼宮

Sí, las elecciones fueron muy reñidas. También gracias a que la popularidad de Chávez había disminuido bastante. Porque si Chávez se hubiera mantenido como cuando empezó su gobierno seguiría teniendo hasta el 80% del país de su lado. No obstante, haya o no sido fraude las elecciones pasadas, el gobierno actual no soltará el poder así como así, le agarraron cariño al poder las personas de posición alta, debido a eso, la opocisión no puede esperar sacar al gobierno mediante votos. Ya se sabe por la historia del mundo cómo es que se debe cambiar a un gobierno cuando el voto no funciona .


----------

